# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Nach Antwort werde ich aufgefordert, mich nochmals anzumelden

## WernerJ

Nachdem ich angemeldet bin, gebe ich eine Antwort. Beim Aktivieren gibt es einen Fehlerhinweis, ich solle mich nochmals anmelden, da mir die Berechtigung fehlt (bin aber nach wie vor als Benutzer angemeldet). Ich melde mich nochmals an, und schon ist meine Antwort gelöscht. Bisher habe ich meinen Text in WORD zwischengespeichert. Das kann aber doch nicht die Lösung sein. Gibt es hier im Forum wenigstens die Funktion "Entwurf zwischenspeicher". Hab ich bis dato nicht gefunden.

Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Werner

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner,




> Gibt es hier im Forum wenigstens die Funktion "Entwurf zwischenspeicher".


Nein, eine solche Funktion gibt es nicht. Aber die Festplatte Deines PC sollte dafür groß genug sein. Im beschriebenen Fall, der eintritt, wenn das Schreiben eines Beitrags ein Zeitlimit überschreitet (30 Minuten glaube ich), solltest Du vor dem Neuanmelden mit 'strg+A' (für alles markieren), 'strg+C' (für alles markierte kopieren) in den eigenen Zwischenspeicher übernehmen, aus dem Du es in die sich öffnende jungfräuliche Maske mit 'strg+V' wieder einfügen kannst.
Du solltest keine mit WORD oder einem anderen Textprogramm erstellten Texte 1 : 1 in die Maske übernehmen. Solche Texte enthalten verborgene Formatierungen, die der Forumseditor falsch interpretiert, er fügt dann möglicherweise Smileys ein oder macht sonstigen Unsinn. Kopiere solche Texte zuerst in den Windows-Editor (Programme => Zubehör => Editor), der alle Formatierungen konsequent ins Nirwana befördert, dann kannst Du den Text wie oben beschrieben mit drag 'n' drop in die Forumseingabemaske übernehmen und ins Forum stellen.

Ralf

----------

